# [solved] Proprietärer AMD ATI Treiber nicht installierbar

## Lixos

Hallo Community,

wie sonst normalerweise ohne Probleme funktioniert, lässt sich diesmal der ATI - Treiber nicht installieren.

Vorgehensweise wie im WIKI / FGLRX.

Wäre schön, wenn ihr mir helfen könntet.

Anbei ein paar Anhänge zur Fehlerbeschreibung:

 *Quote:*   

> 1. emerge  --info

 

```

Portage 2.2.20 (python 2.7.9-final-0, default/linux/amd64/13.0/desktop, gcc-4.8.4, glibc-2.20-r2, 4.0.5-gentoo x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-4.0.5-gentoo-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-_i7-3610QM_CPU_@_2.30GHz-with-gentoo-2.2

KiB Mem:     8055476 total,   7542972 free

KiB Swap:   16777212 total,  16777212 free

Timestamp of repository gentoo: Mon, 27 Jul 2015 00:45:01 +0000

sh bash 4.3_p33-r2

ld GNU ld (Gentoo 2.24 p1.4) 2.24

app-shells/bash:          4.3_p33-r2::gentoo

dev-lang/perl:            5.20.2::gentoo

dev-lang/python:          2.7.9-r1::gentoo, 3.4.1::gentoo

dev-util/cmake:           3.2.2::gentoo

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.28-r2::gentoo

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.2::gentoo

sys-apps/openrc:          0.17::gentoo

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.6-r1::gentoo

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.69::gentoo

sys-devel/automake:       1.15::gentoo

sys-devel/binutils:       2.24-r3::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc:            4.8.4::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.7.3::gentoo

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4.6::gentoo

sys-devel/make:           4.1-r1::gentoo

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 3.18::gentoo (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.20-r2::gentoo

Repositories:

gentoo

    location: /usr/portage

    sync-type: rsync

    sync-uri: rsync://rsync1.de.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage

    priority: -1000

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/dconf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FCFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles merge-sync news parallel-fetch preserve-libs protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch userpriv usersandbox usersync"

FFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://ftp.uni-erlangen.de/pub/mirrors/gentoo"

LANG="de_DE.utf8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

MAKEOPTS="-j9"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --omit-dir-times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi alsa amd64 berkdb bindist bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdda cdr cli consolekit cracklib crypt cups cxx dbus dri dts dvd dvdr emboss encode exif fam firefox flac fortran gdbm gif glamor gpm gtk iconv jpeg lcms ldap libnotify mad mmx mmxext mng modules mp3 mp4 mpeg multilib ncurses nls nptl ogg opengl openmp pam pango pcre pdf png policykit ppds qt3support qt4 readline sdl session spell sse sse2 ssl startup-notification svg tcpd tiff truetype udev udisks unicode upower usb vorbis wxwidgets x264 xcb xml xv xvid zlib" ABI_X86="64 32" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" APACHE2_MODULES="authn_core authz_core socache_shmcb unixd actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan sheets stage tables krita karbon braindump author" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" CPU_FLAGS_X86="mmx mmxext sse sse2" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ublox ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev synaptics" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" LINGUAS="de en" OFFICE_IMPLEMENTATION="libreoffice" PHP_TARGETS="php5-5" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python2_7" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_4" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby19 ruby20" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="fglrx intel i915" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, USE_PYTHON

```

 *Quote:*   

> 2. Summary.log

 

```

>>> Messages generated by process 2199 on 2015-07-27 21:53:01 CEST for package x11-drivers/ati-drivers-14.12-r3:

LOG: setup

Please note that this driver only supports graphic cards based on

Evergreen chipset and newer.

This includes the AMD Radeon HD 5400+ series at this moment.

If your card is older then use x11-drivers/xf86-video-ati

For migration informations please refer to:

http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/desktop/x/x11/ati-migration-guide.xml

ERROR: compile

ERROR: x11-drivers/ati-drivers-14.12-r3::gentoo failed (compile phase):

  emake failed

If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=x11-drivers/ati-drivers-14.12-r3::gentoo'`,

the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=x11-drivers/ati-drivers-14.12-r3::gentoo'`.

The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-14.12-r3/temp/build.log'.

The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-14.12-r3/temp/environment'.

Working directory: '/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-14.12-r3/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x'

S: '/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-14.12-r3/work'

>>> Messages generated by process 2443 on 2015-07-27 22:21:47 CEST for package x11-drivers/ati-drivers-14.12-r3:

ERROR: pretend

  CONFIG_DRM must be disabled or compiled as a module and not loaded for direct

      rendering to work.

WARN: pretend

Please check to make sure these options are set correctly.

Failure to do so may cause unexpected problems.

ERROR: pretend

  CONFIG_DRM must be disabled or compiled as a module and not loaded for direct

      rendering to work.

WARN: pretend

Please check to make sure these options are set correctly.

Failure to do so may cause unexpected problems.

>>> Messages generated by process 2443 on 2015-07-27 22:22:05 CEST for package x11-drivers/ati-drivers-14.12-r3:

LOG: setup

Please note that this driver only supports graphic cards based on

Evergreen chipset and newer.

This includes the AMD Radeon HD 5400+ series at this moment.

If your card is older then use x11-drivers/xf86-video-ati

For migration informations please refer to:

http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/desktop/x/x11/ati-migration-guide.xml

ERROR: compile

ERROR: x11-drivers/ati-drivers-14.12-r3::gentoo failed (compile phase):

  emake failed

If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=x11-drivers/ati-drivers-14.12-r3::gentoo'`,

the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=x11-drivers/ati-drivers-14.12-r3::gentoo'`.

The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-14.12-r3/temp/build.log'.

The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-14.12-r3/temp/environment'.

Working directory: '/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-14.12-r3/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x'

S: '/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-14.12-r3/work'

>>> Messages generated by process 4743 on 2015-07-27 22:22:35 CEST for package x11-drivers/ati-drivers-14.12-r3:

ERROR: pretend

  CONFIG_DRM must be disabled or compiled as a module and not loaded for direct

      rendering to work.

WARN: pretend

Please check to make sure these options are set correctly.

Failure to do so may cause unexpected problems.

ERROR: pretend

  CONFIG_DRM must be disabled or compiled as a module and not loaded for direct

      rendering to work.

WARN: pretend

Please check to make sure these options are set correctly.

Failure to do so may cause unexpected problems.

>>> Messages generated by process 4743 on 2015-07-27 22:22:49 CEST for package x11-drivers/ati-drivers-14.12-r3:

LOG: setup

Please note that this driver only supports graphic cards based on

Evergreen chipset and newer.

This includes the AMD Radeon HD 5400+ series at this moment.

If your card is older then use x11-drivers/xf86-video-ati

For migration informations please refer to:

http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/desktop/x/x11/ati-migration-guide.xml

ERROR: compile

ERROR: x11-drivers/ati-drivers-14.12-r3::gentoo failed (compile phase):

  emake failed

If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=x11-drivers/ati-drivers-14.12-r3::gentoo'`,

the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=x11-drivers/ati-drivers-14.12-r3::gentoo'`.

The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-14.12-r3/temp/build.log'.

The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-14.12-r3/temp/environment'.

Working directory: '/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-14.12-r3/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x'

S: '/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-14.12-r3/work'

```

 *Quote:*   

> 3. build.log

 

```
[32;01m * [39;49;00mPackage:    x11-drivers/ati-drivers-14.12-r3

[32;01m * [39;49;00mRepository: gentoo

[32;01m * [39;49;00mMaintainer: x11@gentoo.org jekarlson@gmail.com,proxy-maint@gentoo.org

[32;01m * [39;49;00mUSE:        abi_x86_32 abi_x86_64 amd64 elibc_glibc kernel_linux modules qt4 userland_GNU

[32;01m * [39;49;00mFEATURES:   preserve-libs sandbox userpriv usersandbox

 [32;01m*[0m Determining the location of the kernel source code

 [32;01m*[0m Found kernel source directory:

 [32;01m*[0m     /usr/src/linux

 [32;01m*[0m Found kernel object directory:

 [32;01m*[0m     /lib/modules/4.0.5-gentoo/build

 [32;01m*[0m Found sources for kernel version:

 [32;01m*[0m     4.0.5-gentoo

 [32;01m*[0m 

 [32;01m*[0m Please note that this driver only supports graphic cards based on

 [32;01m*[0m Evergreen chipset and newer.

 [32;01m*[0m This includes the AMD Radeon HD 5400+ series at this moment.

 [32;01m*[0m 

 [32;01m*[0m If your card is older then use x11-drivers/xf86-video-ati

 [32;01m*[0m For migration informations please refer to:

 [32;01m*[0m http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/desktop/x/x11/ati-migration-guide.xml

 [32;01m*[0m 

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking amd-catalyst-omega-14.12-linux-run-installers.zip to /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-14.12-r3/work

Warning: target directory exists /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-14.12-r3/work

>>> Unpacking xvba-sdk-0.74-404001.tar.gz to /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-14.12-r3/work/xvba_sdk

>>> Source unpacked in /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-14.12-r3/work

>>> Preparing source in /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-14.12-r3/work ...

 [32;01m*[0m Applying ati-powermode-opt-path-3.patch ...

[A[184C [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

 [32;01m*[0m Applying ati-drivers-x32_something_something.patch ...

[A[184C [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

 [32;01m*[0m Applying ati-drivers-12.9-KCL_AGP_FindCapsRegisters-stub.patch ...

[A[184C [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

 [32;01m*[0m Applying ati-drivers-13.8-beta-include-seq_file.patch ...

[A[184C [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

 [32;01m*[0m Applying fgl_glxgears-do-not-include-glATI.patch ...

[A[184C [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

 [32;01m*[0m Applying fix-the-linux-3.17-no_hotplug-error.patch ...

[A[184C [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

 [32;01m*[0m Applying use-kernel_fpu_begin.patch ...

[A[184C [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

>>> Source prepared.

>>> Configuring source in /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-14.12-r3/work ...

>>> Source configured.

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-14.12-r3/work ...

 [32;01m*[0m Preparing fglrx module

make -j9 HOSTCC=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc CROSS_COMPILE=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu- 'LDFLAGS=-m elf_x86_64' GCC_VER_MAJ=4 KVER=4.0.5-gentoo KDIR=/lib/modules/4.0.5-gentoo/build 'CFLAGS_MODULE+=-DMODULE -DATI -DFGL' CFLAGS_MODULE+=-DCOMPAT_ALLOC_USER_SPACE=arch_compat_alloc_user_space kmod_build 

make -C /lib/modules/4.0.5-gentoo/build SUBDIRS=/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-14.12-r3/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x modules

make[1]: Entering directory '/usr/src/linux-4.0.5-gentoo'

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-14.12-r3/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/firegl_public.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-14.12-r3/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/kcl_acpi.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-14.12-r3/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/kcl_agp.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-14.12-r3/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/kcl_debug.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-14.12-r3/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/kcl_ioctl.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-14.12-r3/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/kcl_io.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-14.12-r3/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/kcl_iommu.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-14.12-r3/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/kcl_str.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-14.12-r3/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/kcl_pci.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-14.12-r3/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/kcl.o

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-14.12-r3/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/kcl_str.c: In function â€˜KCL_STR_Strnicmpâ€™:

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-14.12-r3/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/kcl_str.c:172:5: error: implicit declaration of function â€˜strnicmpâ€™ [-Werror=implicit-function-declaration]

     return strnicmp(s1, s2, count);

     ^

cc1: some warnings being treated as errors

scripts/Makefile.build:258: recipe for target '/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-14.12-r3/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/kcl_str.o' failed

make[2]: *** [/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-14.12-r3/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/kcl_str.o] Error 1

make[2]: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-14.12-r3/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/kcl_iommu.c: In function â€˜KCL_IOMMU_RestoreCBsâ€™:

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-14.12-r3/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/kcl_iommu.c:230:1: warning: control reaches end of non-void function [-Wreturn-type]

 }

 ^

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-14.12-r3/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/firegl_public.c: In function â€˜kcl_mem_pat_setupâ€™:

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-14.12-r3/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/firegl_public.c:4473:9: error: implicit declaration of function â€˜read_cr4â€™ [-Werror=implicit-function-declaration]

         cr4 = read_cr4();

         ^

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-14.12-r3/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/firegl_public.c:4474:9: error: implicit declaration of function â€˜write_cr4â€™ [-Werror=implicit-function-declaration]

         write_cr4(cr4 & ~X86_CR4_PGE);

         ^

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-14.12-r3/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/firegl_public.c: In function â€˜kasSetExecutionLevelâ€™:

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-14.12-r3/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/firegl_public.c:4821:5: error: implicit declaration of function â€˜__get_cpu_varâ€™ [-Werror=implicit-function-declaration]

     orig_level = __get_cpu_var(kasExecutionLevel);

     ^

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-14.12-r3/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/firegl_public.c:4822:38: error: lvalue required as left operand of assignment

     __get_cpu_var(kasExecutionLevel) = level;

                                      ^

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-14.12-r3/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/firegl_public.c: At top level:

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-14.12-r3/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/firegl_public.c:6398:12: warning: â€˜KCL_fpu_save_initâ€™ defined but not used [-Wunused-function]

 static int KCL_fpu_save_init(struct task_struct *tsk)

            ^

cc1: some warnings being treated as errors

scripts/Makefile.build:258: recipe for target '/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-14.12-r3/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/firegl_public.o' failed

make[2]: *** [/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-14.12-r3/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/firegl_public.o] Error 1

Makefile:1390: recipe for target '_module_/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-14.12-r3/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x' failed

make[1]: *** [_module_/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-14.12-r3/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x] Error 2

make[1]: Leaving directory '/usr/src/linux-4.0.5-gentoo'

Makefile:88: recipe for target 'kmod_build' failed

make: *** [kmod_build] Error 2

 [31;01m*[0m ERROR: x11-drivers/ati-drivers-14.12-r3::gentoo failed (compile phase):

 [31;01m*[0m   emake failed

 [31;01m*[0m 

 [31;01m*[0m If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=x11-drivers/ati-drivers-14.12-r3::gentoo'`,

 [31;01m*[0m the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=x11-drivers/ati-drivers-14.12-r3::gentoo'`.

 [31;01m*[0m The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-14.12-r3/temp/build.log'.

 [31;01m*[0m The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-14.12-r3/temp/environment'.

 [31;01m*[0m Working directory: '/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-14.12-r3/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x'

 [31;01m*[0m S: '/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-14.12-r3/work'

```

Gruß LixosLast edited by Lixos on Wed Jul 29, 2015 12:30 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Fijoldar

Hallo Lixos,

dein Kernel ist schlichtweg zu "neu"  :Smile: . Der fglrx Treiber kompiliert mit den 4.x Kerneln noch nicht wirklich fehlerfrei. Es kursieren zwar einige Patches (https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=548118), wenn du es dir aber leicht machen willst, nimmst du einfach einen älteren Kernel. Ich fahre hier mit dem 3.18er und dem fglrx Treiber (ati-drivers-15.7) ganz gut.

Edit: Evtl. ist der ati-drivers-15.7 doch noch nicht ganz so empfehlenswert, habe hier ein paar komische Phänomene festgestellt. Bin noch nicht sicher, ob es wirklich an dem Treiber lag, aber der Verdacht ist da. Mit dem 15.1er klappt es aber definitiv gut.

----------

## Lixos

Hallo Fijoldar,

danke für deinen Hinweis.

Ich habe mir nun den Kernel mit der Version 3.18.16 auf das System gespielt.

Als ATI - Treiber nehme ich die Stable-Version 14.12... und alles klappt zu meiner Zufriedenheit.

Der Lerneffekt war schon relativ gut bei der Lösung des "Problems" ...

- weiß nun, wie man nachschaut, welche Versionen eines Paketes im Tree zur Verfügung stehen

- wie man ein Paket maskiert, damit es beim nächsten update nicht aktualisiert wird (kernel >= 4.0.5)

- wie man eine bestimmte Version eines Paketes installiert

Bis AMD den Treiber für den 4er Kernel kompatibel zur Verfügung stellt, bleibe ich vorerst bei dieser Konfiguration.

Gruß Lixos

----------

